# Found a lump on the hip.



## SadiesWorld (Nov 13, 2012)

Hey everyone!
Two days ago, I saw a lump on Sadie's hip (under the skin, about the size of a half dollar, somewhat hard and not movable) I felt it and I couldn't palpate it. This is the same leg that she sometimes scuffs her nails while on walks. (That has gotten better since I've been giving her hip and joint supplements) I'll be calling the vet tomorrow to set up an appointment. Could you guys share some stories of your pups if they've ever had this? Also, if you can send good thoughts and prayers her way. Thank you!


----------



## SadiesWorld (Nov 13, 2012)

Here is a picture by the way:


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

I will send warm wishes and positive thoughts that it is nothing seirous. Keep us posted.


----------



## SadiesWorld (Nov 13, 2012)

MercyMom said:


> I will send warm wishes and positive thoughts that it is nothing seirous. Keep us posted.



Thank you so much! She has an appointment on Saturday.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Good you're having your Vet check it out, hope it's turns out to be nothing serious.


----------



## SadiesWorld (Nov 13, 2012)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Good you're having your Vet check it out, hope it's turns out to be nothing serious.


Thank you!!
I hope so as well. I know I'm a hypochondriac, but I just don't want this to progress if it is a worst case scenario.


----------



## SadiesWorld (Nov 13, 2012)

I'm almost positive that the lump is just fat.. She's had it for at least six weeks (looking at pictures) and it hasn't changed sizes. I just haven't noticed before. 
I'm still having her vet take a look at it. I just don't know if I should aspirate it if the vet thinks nothing of it? I'm leaning more on getting it aspirated than not.


----------



## SadiesWorld (Nov 13, 2012)

On our way to the vet! Wish us luck.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sadiesworld*

Praying it's nothing!


----------



## SadiesWorld (Nov 13, 2012)

Also, I have to say, last night I was feeling the lump and I raised her skin a bit (not pulling up off of her body!) and the lump was half the size it was when I let the skin go.


----------



## SadiesWorld (Nov 13, 2012)

Vet said its just fat and her hip bone!  she has big hips.


----------



## maggiesmommy (Feb 23, 2010)

That's a relief!!


----------



## SadiesWorld (Nov 13, 2012)

maggiesmommy said:


> That's a relief!!



Yes it is! I can sleep now! Lol


----------



## SadiesWorld (Nov 13, 2012)

But, what confuses me is that this lump of fat has gotten smaller within an hour. I asked the vet and she said not to be concerned. Does this sound like anything to you guys?


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

It sounds like you need to listen to your vet.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Sigh.......just enjoy your dog and quit looking for things to be wrong with her, please!!!


----------



## Jtesk (Nov 28, 2014)

Great news!


----------

